
Launched: Multi-Sig Ethereum Web Wallet with 2FA - bencxr
https://www.ether.li
======
sp4ke
Would be better to share a link to the source somewhere on the website.

------
thebiglebrewski
Haha honestly, what is this?! I have no idea!

~~~
maniacalrobot
Isn't it obvious? … oh wait, I think it's a digital currency wallet

